#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-21
<EricR2427> Hey, everyone
<Cheri703> hey
<Cheri703> how are you?
<EricR2427> Pretty tired...
<Cheri703> understandable
<EricR2427> Yeah, it's my fault I suppose :)
<Cheri703> true
<Cheri703> when is your spring break?
<EricR2427> March 28 - April 1
<Cheri703> ah, looking forward to it?
<EricR2427> Completely forgot about it until yesterday, but it'll be nice
<Cheri703> :)
<EricR2427> Especially after graduation tests last week :)
<canthus13> Blargh.
<Cheri703> blarghity blarghy blargh my friend
<canthus13> Heh. Just finished my first P90X workout today. It's painful.
<canthus13> ..And creatine powder tastes like fruity bicycle innertubes.
<Cheri703> I've heard that...on both counts
<canthus13> Seems worthwhile, though. I've been doing the diet for about 3 weeks and have already lost 15 pounds.
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> is it maintainable though?
<Cheri703> long term
<canthus13> Think so. Just changing my diet to something healthy has done wonders.
<Cheri703> that's good
<canthus13> and the exercise routine is pretty varied, so I'm not too worried about getting bored with it.
<EricR2427> Is it bad when I spend more time writing a program to do my Algebra II homework than it would have taken to do by hand? :)
<Cheri703> I used to do that...programmed my calculator
<EricR2427> Yep, done that, too
<EricR2427> Made one for dist. formula, midpoint, etc that actually saved time
<EricR2427> This time it was more just because I hate factoring :)
<Cheri703> heh
<thafreak> canthus13: you started p90x eh? good luck, stick with it....
<thafreak> The first time I started it, I also lost like 20lbs just on the diet part before starting the workout...
<thafreak> It's not so easy if you try to do it again though...
<canthus13> Heh.  I'm working on pushing myself down to the basement to start the workout.  I'm in a fair bit of pain right now. :P
<thafreak> haha, yes, but you'll be in more pain if you don't work out and keep your muscles moving...
<thafreak> get down there....do some "ballistic" stretching :_
<canthus13> That's what I'm thinking. Most of it isn't too bad, but I think I pulled a tricep a little...
<thafreak> ouch...yeah, I think I hurt my shoulder this last time around...now it pops out randomly...
<thafreak> actually, it's been a while since it's poped on me...maybe all the siitting and playing call of duty has healed it
<canthus13> Heh.
<thafreak> sad...I have to run a windows vm so that I can watch netflix...
<djoe> because watching netflix is now compulsory
<djoe> like the Two Minutes Hate, but with popcorn
<canthus13> Haha.  texting 'F**K OFF' actually works to get you unsubscribed from SMS spammers. :)
<canthus13> (At least, they sent me back a text saying that I'd been unsubscribed...)
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> -_- accidentally closed team viewer on remote computer...and the guy left his office already so can't open it back up :(
<Cheri703> oh well
<canthus13> Oops.
<Cheri703> oh well, at least now I have it set so I can put in a static password instead of needing someone there every time. I may set it to open automatically next time I'm there :)
<Unit193> Hello! did I miss anything? (USB failed again, had to restart)
<canthus13> Unit193: yeah. they just announced that ubuntu development will cease immediately and canonical is shutting down.  Shuttleworth is throwing all his efforts behind Windows now.
<Unit193> wow, I missed a ton... ;)
 * Unit193 just got back from Kalahari :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-22
<Unguided> Hey everyone. Is anyone familiar with windows home server at all?
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<Unit193> Hey Derath-Srvr!
<Derath-Srvr> Quick question... who is running UH's in Columbus area?
<Unit193> Sean Welton (spwelton)
<Derath-Srvr> Any idea how often? co-worker at the company that I now work for is interested in attending
<Unit193> I just checked the website, I am not in that area...
<Unit193> http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/calendar
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, will have to check that later... limiting web use
<Unit193> They had it on the 9th and will the 23rd
<Derath-Srvr> just sent him the link for that...
<Derath-Srvr> I thought it would be in Easton again
<Derath-Srvr> Or whatever that shopping center was called
<Unit193> "South Campus Gateway, Panera Bread at 11th and High (OSU Campus)"
<thafreak> paultag: Did you make this site? http://programming-motherfucker.com/
<thafreak> That just reaks of paultag
<paultag> thafreak: hahahahahahhahhaa
<paultag> thafreak: I wish!
<thafreak> hey, where you been lately...I haven't seen much static from you here...
<paultag> thafreak: time-warner (the captins of the internet) decided to yank our internet because our roommate went to Germany. I've been without internet since my spring break
<paultag> so, almost 3 weeks thafreak
<paultag> right now, I'm using the neighbor's net, but it's super flaky
<thafreak> lame
<paultag> they come in the morning to fix it
<thafreak> I'd be all up on a pre-paid hotspot thingy from virgin mobile
<thafreak> perfect solutions to problems like that :)
<paultag> thafreak: :)
<thafreak> so you're still in the NEO though? or did you move?
<paultag> thafreak: still in the NEO
<paultag> :)
<thafreak> where is your school located? Are you up like IN cleveland, or just near it?
<paultag> thafreak: university heights, it used to be part of cleveland heights, which is a bit away from downtown, it's in the east-side
<Derath-Srvr> sup paultag
<paultag> heyya Derath-Srvr
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: how's life?
<Derath-Srvr> doing good, first day in the new office :)
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: congrats!!!!
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: did the college thing not work out? I recall you were talking about that at OLF
<Derath-Srvr> Still teaching, it's only part-time though...
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: oh, aye!
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: so whatcha doing?
<Derath-Srvr> Now a Sys Engineer as a full time... and in Dublin, OH of all places
<paultag> Derath-Srvr: congrats! :)
<Derath-Srvr> ty
<paultag> BRB, alle
<Unit193> Firefox 4 is out!
<Derath-Srvr> cool, will have to check it out later...
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-23
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> how many have installed firefox 4 so far?
<thafreak> There's a stable ppa for lucid and maverick folks
<thafreak> http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/warfare/e63e/?cpg=155HA&head
<Unit193> thafreak: I take it you have FF4? how do you like it?
<thafreak> http://xkcd.com/875/
<thafreak> So far, firefox4 is nice...very fast
<Unit193> I think it's mostly better then FF3.6 (where it's better, it's much better)
<Unit193> I also get xkcd emailed to me :D
<Unit193> Dilbert for today is so good...http://www.arcamax.com/newspics/17/1731/173177.gif
<thafreak> So what's all this noise about bitcoin
<paultag> thafreak: no clue, just got internets back :)
<Unit193> Can anyone say tornado?
<paultag> tornado
<paultag> Unit193: yup
<paultag> It's rainy as shit right now
<paultag> BBL, walkign to class
<thafreak> There's this whole trading market trading bitcoins for USD...
<thafreak> they're currently trading for like $0.86
<thafreak> started out around $0.12
<thafreak> paultag: bitcoin sounds like something you'd be interested in...crypto money...
<paultag> thafreak: sounds like a scam to me :)
<thafreak> https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Main_Page
<paultag> thafreak: I'll pop that open at work
<paultag> I'll BRB
<paultag> I'm rather tired
<thafreak> well, the bitcoin doesn't seem to be a scam...but not sure about these "markets" though
<thafreak> let me know what you think once you look at it...
<thafreak> later
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-24
<Unit193> Anyone like looking at logs? take a look at today in #lubuntu and search for Quintin, seems like a real nice guy </sarcasm>
<thafreak> paultag: you get a chance to look at bitcoin?
<paultag> thafreak: yeah, it's hella interesting
<BiosElement> Microsoft is now trying to force state laws that would let them sue a US company for getting products from an overseas company if that company used 'pirated' software ANYWHERE in their business, even if it's unrelated. However if the software happens to be open-source, then this doesn't apply thanks to an exception made just for us. >.<
<BiosElement> Enjoy: http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=2011032316585825
<BiosElement> A person may not sue under this cause of action when: 3. the allegation that the IT is stolen is based on a claim that the use of the IT violates the terms of an open source software license;
<BiosElement> ^A-Freaken-Mazing. A law written specifically to prop microsoft's profits up. Not even 'trying' to pretend it's doing something other then that.
<Unit193> Cheri703: Tonight?
<Cheri703> oh...yeah
<Cheri703> I looked at my calendar earlier and saw that, and then promptly forgot :)
 * Unit193 forgot, then looked at Gcal at 6:45
<Cheri703> :)
<Unit193> Cheri703: Friend can't go to U-H
<Cheri703> saw that :/
<Unit193> Wha...?
<Cheri703> his dad emailed me :)
<Unit193> Cheri703: I have no way to get there
<Cheri703> ok, no problem.
<Unit193> Know of any other people going?
<Cheri703> maybe that one who couldn't make it last time
<Unit193> I hope it's not just you :/
<Cheri703> I'd sayy we could give you a ride, but we have stuff going on right before and right after :/
<Cheri703> it'll be ok
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-25
<Unit193> Cheri703: Anyone?
<Cheri703> yeah, new guy and his friend, and he'd like to discuss changing the day of the week to accommodate his gf coming too :)
<Unit193> What day are you looking at?
<Cheri703> maybe tuesday
<Derath-Srvr> blah
<thafreak> blah
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-26
<SkrappJaw> Any heartland blokes in the room?
<paultag> SkrappJaw: Howdy, friendo
<paultag> Cleveland, here
<Cheri703> hey SkrappJaw :)
<paultag> heyya Cheri703 :)
<Cheri703> paultag: SkrappJaw came to ubuntu hour!
<SkrappJaw> Whats up Cheri? I started playing with x11 over SSH today
<Cheri703> Unit193: this is the person I'd mentioned :)
<Cheri703> SkrappJaw: Unit193 is one of the guys who usually comes to our U-H's
<Cheri703> yeah? isn't it awesome?
<SkrappJaw> its fun
<SkrappJaw> im just playing with a vbox though
<paultag> woohoo!!!
<SkrappJaw> w00t
<SkrappJaw> Yea. I can think of ways to help out my pals with SSH if I cant sit and actually be there.
<Cheri703> it's pretty darn handy
<Cheri703> paultag: side note: have you noticed the COMPLETE lack of dmcglone since I commented on his crap? :/
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah... I did. Sadsies.
<paultag> It's OK
<Cheri703> yeah, I just find it ridiculous that someone would opt to just leave instead of perhaps toning down their comments...oh well
<SkrappJaw> Can't please every one.
<Cheri703> yeah
<paultag> He'll be back after he cools off
<paultag> I'm sure of it
<Cheri703> I stayed up most of the night helping a canadian ubuntu friend figure out gnucash :)
<SkrappJaw> I may have to have you show my mom how to use GNU cash. She's treasurer for her local water community board. Its a little neighborhood in Madison with it's own well system.
<SkrappJaw> I'll give her your card.
<Cheri703> sure :)
<canthus13> paultag: That's been a couple of weeks... how long do you think he'll take to 'cool off'?
<SkrappJaw> She wants to take everything for the water community digital.
<Cheri703> it's pretty robust. I use it in a very simple way, but it can be used for ALL KINDS of other stuff
<Cheri703> canthus13: I feel a little bit bad, but as I said to him that day, I like him, I was just tired of his junk, and if I didn't like him, I wouldn't have said anything :/
<paultag> canthus13: 03:15 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : Mar 06 19:21:31 2011 (2 weeks, 5 days, 07:53:29 ago)
<paultag> No clue
<paultag> but I've seen this happen time and time again
<SkrappJaw> Yea. All they need is to track expenses for the water system and the pump house and who has paid up their bills in the community. stuff like that.
<Cheri703> yeah, totally doable
<SkrappJaw> Fantastic.
<canthus13> Cheri703: I was there... I stayed out of it, but I was there. :)
<Cheri703> yeah
<SkrappJaw> what happened?
<canthus13> Cheri703: You were right, of course.  I just didn't wanna have it seem like we were ganging up on him.
<canthus13> SkrappJaw: She called him out on some sexist remarks.
<canthus13> SkrappJaw: He's a bit of a redneck.
<SkrappJaw> Oh. Ya you told me bout that, Cheri. Briefly
<Cheri703> yeah
<SkrappJaw> I'm cool with hill billies, cause that's my blood. But rednecks are a whole story,
<canthus13> SkrappJaw: You understand the mentality, though. I don't think he's deliberately trying to be a jerk, he just doesn't really think about what he's saying.
<Cheri703> he's a really nice guy...he just makes inappropriate comments
<SkrappJaw> Ya.
<Cheri703> anyway
<Cheri703> SkrappJaw: did you mention to your gf about ubuntu-women?
<SkrappJaw> ok.
<SkrappJaw> No. not yet.
<SkrappJaw> I got caught up in tearing apart my car and andy's car.
<Cheri703> ah, no worries :)
<SkrappJaw> I will though.
<SkrappJaw> is it an IRC room?
<Cheri703> this: http://ubuntu-women.org/
<Cheri703> and an irc room, yes
<SkrappJaw> oh cool.
<canthus13> Cheri703: My wife checked into them for a little while... they kinda shunned her, though.  she got the feeling that she just wasn't technical enough for their tastes.
<Cheri703> weird, when was that?
<canthus13> about 2 years ago.
<Cheri703> there are some fairly non-technical folks in there
<Cheri703> have her give it another shot
<canthus13> Or maybe it was Linux-chix.
<canthus13> or both. don't remember now.
<Cheri703> I have heard that about linux-chix
<Cheri703> ubuntu-women has a large range of folks
<Cheri703> (not just women too)
<canthus13> I imagine she and elky would be at odds a lot, though.
<Cheri703> oh?
<SkrappJaw> hey. I gotta jump out for a few minutes. riding andy back to lexington.
<Cheri703> have fun :) and thank him again for me!!
<canthus13> Cheri703: elky tends to be rather narrow-minded at times.
<SkrappJaw> will do
<canthus13> Cheri703: And since I hang out in ##club-ubuntu, elky hates me by default... so guilt by association. :)
<Cheri703> perhaps, she (generally) doesn't go pontificating in u-w
 * SkrappJaw is away.
<SkrappJaw> hey i remembered /me
<SkrappJaw> aweel
<SkrappJaw> *T
<Cheri703> :)
 * SkrappJaw has a spelling problem
<SkrappJaw> peace
<canthus13> Not that I really blame her for not liking a few people that hang in ##c-u... there are a couple that really get off on antagonizing her. :P
<Cheri703> your wife is more than welcome to disavow any knowledge of you ;)
<canthus13> but she's pretty much written off anyone who hangs out there.
<canthus13> Heh.
<SkrappJaw> Woot for blackberry
<Skrapp_Jaw> Anyone here?
 * Cheri703 is here
<Skrapp_Jaw> sweet.
<Cheri703> o.O http://thedailywh.at/2011/03/25/lights-out-37
<Cheri703> canthus13: how is toledo?
<SkrappJaw> im back
<Cheri703> wb :)
<Cheri703> you missed my ridiculous link: http://thedailywh.at/2011/03/25/lights-out-37
<Cheri703> :)
<SkrappJaw> Andy live in the boonies.
<SkrappJaw> s*
<Cheri703> heh
<SkrappJaw> O.o oh n0z3.
<SkrappJaw> buffer....buffer...buffer.
<SkrappJaw> it would be much more entertaining if the called it waxing. Then I could make Mr. Miagi jokes.
<Cheri703> :)
<SkrappJaw> Li3k. 0Mg.!!  ! <3 trees and and. and.... o.o *strangle*
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<Cheri703> you can see the guy behind her trying not to laugh at the end
<SkrappJaw> ya.
<SkrappJaw> I love that website too.
<Cheri703> I liked the "1% other stuff, but I don't know what it is, and at least 6% energy"
<SkrappJaw> ya... Jars of air?
<SkrappJaw> she lost me at plants.
<SkrappJaw> but, my pal Jerm will be in the iRC as soon as I walk him through it. My 3rd convert to Ubuntu.
<Cheri703> yeah, I like that she thinks she could get $10,000 for a jar of air...and that she could get $500,000 in VC
<Cheri703> cool :)
<SkrappJaw> rofl.
<SkrappJaw> I may even have him set up his SSH and show him that way. lol.
<Cheri703> one thing to note: if you do the ssh -X, it does NOT show it on their screen too
<Cheri703> all visual parts are done on the remote terminal
<Cheri703> so if I run something via my server, someone could be sitting there using it for other things, and it won't disturb them
<Cheri703> one thing to use though: www.teamviewer.com
<SkrappJaw> Ahh. how would i have it control both? could i just SSH the entire -X server?
<Cheri703> it's AWESOME
<Cheri703> I don't think so
<Cheri703> I don't think you can make it display in both spots
<Cheri703> (I could be wrong)
<SkrappJaw> ahh.
<SkrappJaw> well i know you can share mouse and keyboard over SSH.
<Cheri703> hm...maybe?
<Cheri703> I've not done that
<Cheri703> I could be totally wrong
<SkrappJaw> Ya. I was just surfing generic Linux searches on tips and tricks. A lot was over my head but i did see that in one. for wen you have 2 people working on the same pc
<Cheri703> that's cool
<SkrappJaw> instead of sharing one keyboard and mouse. But they didnt have independent mouse and keyboard
<SkrappJaw> but that was mouse and keys only. no x remote.
<SkrappJaw> I also saw it while looking up things on how people run their home media centers. there was SSH involved in some of those setups.
<Cheri703> I use synergy
<Cheri703> it's amazing
<Cheri703> I can have my mouse/keyboard of my netbook controll my htpc
<Cheri703> *control
<SkrappJaw> cool. http://ubuntulandforever.blogspot.com/2010/11/x2x-allows-keyboard-and-mouse-on-one-x.html here's the x2x mouse keyboard server. runs on SSH also
<Cheri703> nice
<SkrappJaw> hmm.. so what all can i use ssh for?
<Cheri703> bunch o crap
<Cheri703> I've used it if one computer froze up, I ssh'd and used a killall to stop the offending program
<SkrappJaw> sweet.
<SkrappJaw> Thats good to know.
<SkrappJaw> is there a way to execute the root terninal in ubuntu through a normal terminal? Since su is disabled.
<Cheri703> sudo
<Cheri703> sudo su
<SkrappJaw> sudo su?
<Cheri703> yup
<SkrappJaw> cool. now i dont have to pile through menus for root.
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> ooo, one handy thing: sudo nautilus (or gksudo)
<Cheri703> you get a file manager window with root privileges
<Cheri703> makes life easier if needing to change permissions or move files without having to type it all out
<SkrappJaw> ya. i figured that out setting up my ps3 media server.
<Cheri703> :)
<SkrappJaw> also in compiling qjoypad
<SkrappJaw> I had to use it to configure the controller preset layouts. They are in a "." file directory.
<Cheri703> that's cool
<SkrappJaw> Hows the car? did you guys get that worked out?
<Cheri703> yeah, they got it home and are getting the tires taken care of :)
<SkrappJaw> Cool. Andy's car and mine are on blocks till tomorrow. We thought we had all the bits to fixem but it turned out to be more than that once we tore'm apart.
<Cheri703> that stinks
<Cheri703> I hate it when that happens
<SkrappJaw> thats the nature of a car though.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> some days I miss having one, but other days I'm really ok with it
<SkrappJaw> oops.
<SkrappTest_SSH_D> Xchat remote ssh from Debian vbox guest on ubuntu 10.04 host.
<SkrappJaw> woot.
<Cheri703> nice
<SkrappTest_SSH_D> ssh comes with debian out the box apparently. Just a tweak of the config file and it's golden.
<SkrappJaw> Cheri: So i just had a connection refused on SSH. I can connect from Deb-guest to Ubuntu but not the other way.
<Cheri703> do you not have the ssh server set up on the other?
<SkrappJaw> ya. i do. i set it up the same on debian as on ubuntu.
<SkrappJaw> could my debian be rejecting it because of a firewall?
<SkrappJaw> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.122 port 22: Connection refused
<Cheri703> possible?
<Cheri703> oh
<Cheri703> wait
<Cheri703> is the user name the same on both?
<SkrappJaw> yes.
<Cheri703> uhm...I'm not sure :/
<Cheri703> I'm still limited in my use/understanding of the ins and outs of ssh
<SkrappJaw> ok. I'll retrace and search about.
<SkrappJaw> wow it
<SkrappJaw> it's late. I'm crashing. See ya'll later!
 * SkrappJaw is catchin some Zzzz....
<Cheri703> night
<canthus13> Haha... Another Ohio ubuntu user.
 * canthus13 just spoke to on the phone... Gave him the loco website address.
<paultag> canthus13: woo!
<canthus13> Dude was high on vicodin, kept cracking up every time I said 'ifup'
<paultag> canthus13: hahaha
<canthus13> kept getting 'ignoring unknown interface'... :/  He decided to reinstall.
<canthus13> Cheri703: SkrappJaw prolly didn't have ssh-server installed.
<Cheri703> yeah
<canthus13> If it had been the wrong username, it still would have asked him for a password instead of refusing the connection.
<Cheri703> true
<Cheri703> he said it was installed, so I dunno
<canthus13> He prolly has -client installed.
<canthus13> either that, or he didn't start the daemon.
<canthus13> although, it should autostart on install.
<canthus13> Huh. Apparently Debian has a package that installs both now.
<Cheri703> yeah, I have no idea
<canthus13> Blah. Overtime is starting to get old....
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> so quit your job! :D
<canthus13> Hah.
<Cheri703> still no telecommuting jobs open? :)
<canthus13> Nope. they don't like telecommuting here.
<Cheri703> eh, was worth asking :)
<canthus13> Heh. :)
<canthus13> I wish.
<Cheri703> there is apparently drama at the church I'm trying to work with
<Cheri703> I have no doubts I'll (eventually) finish and get paid, because the one woman thinks I'm amazing, but it's been sort of a cluster-f from the beginning on their side...
<canthus13> Heh. Church drama. :)
<Cheri703> well, manipulative guy causing drama...one guy seems to be at the root of most of it
<dmcglone> Hi everyone!
<paultag> heyya dmcglone :)
<dmcglone> How ya doing paultag
<dmcglone> I've had one stupid crazy month
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-03-27
<Cheri703> hey dmcglone! welcome back! we were just talking about how we hadn't seen you in a while :)
<Cheri703> dmcglone: I don't know if you left before you saw it, but I said:
<Cheri703> -_- nvm
<dmcglone1> IP address conflict knocking me offline. fixed now!
<Cheri703> heh
<dmcglone> I wonder what keeps knocking me offline
<Cheri703> hey dmcglone!
<Cheri703> I've been trying to say hello but keep missing you!
<dmcglone> I keep getting knocked offline for some reason
<Cheri703> weird
<dmcglone> I havent been on the computer in a good while, been so darn busy and now I can't stay online.. LOL
<Cheri703> try coming in via the webchat? webchat.freenode.net
<Cheri703> see if it still does it?
<Cheri703> if you get kicked again
<Cheri703> my initial comment was:
<Cheri703> hey dmcglone! welcome back! we were just talking about how we hadn't seen you in a while :)
<dmcglone> I been helping out at my sisters church for VBS and MOPS
<Cheri703> ah, that's cool
<dmcglone> I don't think I'll volunteer again.. LOL
<dmcglone> they killed me
<Cheri703> heh, I was worried I'd scared you off :/
<dmcglone> how so?
<dmcglone> Oh I remember
<dmcglone> nah
<Cheri703> ok :)
<dmcglone> I can take critisism
<Cheri703> hey, you've not gotten kicked for several minutes...progress?
<dmcglone> yeah I changed my IP again.
<dmcglone> I got 6 computers on here and I forget all their IP's and I think I had a conflict
<Cheri703> in my house, mine are odds, husband and printer are evens, and random other ones that come in are dhcp :)
<dmcglone> I need to get me a better router anyway. I've heard that the one I have is more for close range wireless and doesn't cover as much an area as a linksys would
<dmcglone> today was the last day for MOPS and I'm darn tired.‪
<Cheri703> what is mops?
<dmcglone> Mothers Of Preschoolers
<Cheri703> ah
<dmcglone> and VBS is Vacation Bible School
<Cheri703> I knew that one :)
<dmcglone> My sister is in the MOPS and she asked me to help out with their clothing sale they have twice a year and I did, and it won't happen anymore.... LOL
<dmcglone> I'll be back, I gotta hook up a karaoke machine for my brother
<canthus13> wow.  Look what the cat dragged in...
<paultag> canthus13: I fscking told you :)
<canthus13> paultag: Heh. Just thought it odd that he shows up the same day we were talking about him.
<paultag> 'tis indeed
<Cheri703> I have passed on the wisdom of "you can charge your phone battery even if the usb port is screwy by cutting the tip off of the cable and putting them right on the battery and plugging it in" ...it is super handy :)
<Cheri703> maybe he's been lurking as someone else?
 * Cheri703 may just be cynical :)
<paultag> he'd not need to
<paultag> we publish logs
<Cheri703> ah, true
<paultag> he could just read online if he did not want us to know
<paultag> Good news everyone -- I have the synful base building from source
<paultag> right now (today's work), I've got bash  binutils  gcc  glibc  gmp  mpc  mpfr
<paultag> I've been blastic classical and rocking out syn builds
<paultag> fuck, dependecy issues
<paultag> what the fuck is usr/share/info/dirs anyway?!
<canthus13> paultag: A folder.
<canthus13> actually, it's a file with stuff in it.
<canthus13> and it's dir, not dirs.
<paultag> canthus13: yeah
<paultag> thing's fucking up my package manager
<paultag> it looks like most packages have it?!
<paultag> I need to blacklist that
<paultag> and handle it with a hook
<paultag> but I need to figure out dependency stuff anyway
<paultag> what happens in case of conflict. Hummmm.
<paultag> wonder if I can keep a record on each file
<paultag> seems like a big infoset, though
<paultag> like a `lay-claim' db
<paultag> it'll be cool for restoring files, too
<paultag> rm /bin/bash on accedent? Call the lay-claim :)
<SkrappJaw> whats happening? Anyone alive?
<gilbert_> greetz!
<paultag> heyya gilbert_ :)
<djoe> paultag: what happened, did you break your leg or something?
<paultag> djoe: hurm?
<djoe> paultag: well, just haven't seen you around in here that much, figured something must have happened ;-)
<paultag> djoe: internet went out for 3 weeks
<paultag> :)
<djoe> d'oh!
<paultag> djoe: sucked so much
<paultag> djoe: I'm an addict
<djoe> paultag: this was at home, in an apt or the dorm or what?
<paultag> djoe: a few friends and I have a house
<djoe> ah.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-19
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<paultag> morning
<thafreak> what's new?
<thafreak> paultag: is moonlighting at the sunlight foundation frowned uppon ;)
<thafreak> stupid raid array...my hot spare drive keeps dying...wtf!
<thafreak> this is the second hot spare to go bad...no other drives have problems
<paultag> thafreak: :)
<paultag> thafreak: nathin's new
<thafreak> any voip people here?
<thafreak> there's some jobs managing asterisk on ubuntu, in the NEO area
<thafreak> http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=2626717
<canthus13> Oh nice.
<canthus13> too bad I don't have the experience. :/
<toddc> asterisk is very easy to work with. I have it running on several servers
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> Don't have the programming experience. :/
<toddc> nor do I! :)
<canthus13> yeah.. but I'm looking for work in NEO specifically.
<toddc> I went door to door selling remote desktop support to small businesses then added zentyal servers at a few sites and built from there
<canthus13> nice.
<toddc> I miss getting out of the house and away from the monitor but at least I am working
<thafreak> How are you doing remote desktop support?
<canthus13> Me?
 * canthus13 does it fine.
<thafreak> it sucks
<thafreak> i've tried
<thafreak> course my users don't have admin privileges
<thafreak> and all the remote support software out there expects the user the grant admin privs...but my users aren't allowed
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> thafreak: ssh shouldn't require those privs. :)
<thafreak> yeah, if only I could use ssh for everything
<canthus13> Heh.
<toddc> sorry got busy, open vpn when I can teamveiwer for others
<Cheri703> curse my stupid job and their idiotic "no electronics" policies
<Cheri703> I have a bunch of stuff that I can read/study on my nook, but because it has a usb port (regardless of whether I have a CABLE), I can't have it on the production floor at my job. Phones are forbidden as well, but...look around at any point in the day and you'll see TONS of people texting, supervisors included. I hate it and it is dumb, and it will mean that I have to spend a crapton of money on paper versions of books that I'll use for a
<Cheri703> short time to study/read and then they'll just sit.
<dzho> none of those phones use usb for charging?
<dzho> and, none have cameras?
<dzho> oh
<dzho> selective enforcement
<jrgifford> canthus13: i asked around at the last LUG here in cleveland, nothing that they were aware of.
<canthus13> jrgifford: thanks. :)
<Cheri703> yeah dzho, it is dumb. the enforcement is sporadic at best
<thafreak> jrgifford: when does the cleveland lug meet?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-20
<jrgifford> thafreak: sporadically.
 * canthus13 needs to figure out how to fix this odd little bit of bar at the top of his screen where the gnome 3 clock would normally be if mint didn't move it to a more logical location.
<Cheri703> anyone have recent (SY0-301) COMPTIA Security+ study materials? I want to study for it, but can't use e-reader at work, and don't want to buy brand new expensive book and never use it again. I would love a loan, but would purchase if the price was right :)
<Cheri703> (I may post this to the mailing list as well)
<canthus13> I've got the older one from MS... which is surprisingly good.
<Cheri703> the sy0-201?
<canthus13> mmm... lemme look.
<Cheri703> was updated in 2011
<canthus13> not sure.. I'll have to track it down. It may be packed in a box.
<canthus13> it's way older than that.
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> I'd like to take it, but I am frustrated by lack of opportunities to poke at the information. at home I have so much crap I am and should be doing
<Cheri703> I HAVE SO MUCH I SHOULD BE DOING
<Cheri703> how much of my to do list got done on my 2 days off? about 4 things...out of A WHOLE BUNCH
<canthus13> :/
<Cheri703> but I did get a few newly added things done, but basic stuff like laundry and housework didn't get done :s which...laundry needs to get done
 * Cheri703 is not the best about prioritizing housework
<Cheri703> oh! and my mom's phone is going to get shipped to her tomorrow :) after over 2 weeks
<Cheri703> I've gotten it all set up for her
<canthus13> Awesome. :)
<Cheri703> she's super excited
<Cheri703> she has even had days where she was like, "that would have been easier with my phone" which...for someone who was really reluctant to even want it, is pretty cool
 * canthus13 nods.
<Cheri703> canthus13: are you / wife / other people in household good about housework or are you like me where you tend to ignore until impossible?
 * Cheri703 found a website that is kind of awesome
<canthus13> We suck at housework. :P
<Cheri703> canthus13: check out www.unf--kyourhabitat.tumblr.com but fill in the blanks (family friendly irc room and all)
<canthus13> nice...
<Cheri703> it is kind of like flylady but with cursing and less annoying :)
<canthus13> Kit used to do flylady.
<Cheri703> I find this more motivating and less "aww, stay at home mom with kids and aren't you precious" like flylady comes off
<canthus13> Heh.
<BiosElement> Hey folks, how's it going?
<canthus13> BiosElement: Oh... a noob!
<canthus13> :)
<BiosElement> haha not quite. ;)
<Cheri703> o/ BiosElement
<BiosElement> I wonder if anyone will believe I was simply being lazy and not bothering to setup IRC rather then avoiding it >.>
<canthus13> BiosElement: that's a sad excuse.
<Cheri703> I've been there BiosElement
<canthus13> apt-get install irssi; irssi; /connect irc.freenode.net; /msg nickserv identify <password>; /join #ubuntu-us-oh;
<BiosElement> Yes, it is pretty sad. >.>
<canthus13> how hard was that?
<BiosElement> Too hard, almost as hard as getting ubuntu to play nice with my setup. >.>
<canthus13> Heh.
 * canthus13 switched to Mint.
<BiosElement> Ugh, I'm sorry for your loss. I still refuse to touch them as a matter of policy.
<Cheri703> I finally switched to 11.10 about a month ago
<Cheri703> been using 10.10
 * canthus13 installed Mint 12 from 10.10.
<canthus13> much, much nicer than that unity crap. :)
<BiosElement> I refuse to touch mint after their little firefox ad stunt.
<canthus13> BiosElement: Eh?
 * canthus13 hasn't used firefox for much in a while.
<BiosElement> A year ago, not sure if they still do, they changed the adverts to Mint ads from the firefox's. Which is actually in violation of the firefox trademarks >.<
<canthus13> starting with 7, it decided to tell every site it touched that my laptop was a cell phone.. I always got the WAP version if it was available. :/
<canthus13> It does.
<canthus13> It sets the homepage to a mint page.
 * canthus13 doesn't really care that much.  Firefox is too.. screwed up? for him to bother with right now.
<BiosElement> I'm a chrome fan myself anymore, but honestly it just feels wrong with how they did that. It's not a plugin btw, they modified the source. It took me hours to figure that out.
<canthus13> Source?
<canthus13> Looks to me like they just set the homepage to their search page... and set the default search engine to duck-duck-go.
<BiosElement> At least last time I tried it, it was far more invasive.
<BiosElement> Like I said, I haven't tried it since but I know they're quite 'proud' of that setup of theirs. :|
<canthus13> Iunno. I'm really liking what they've done with gnome 3 (once you remove the bottom bar and that silly menu...)
<BiosElement> Unity is actually growing on me. Used kde for a couple years, win7 for a time, back to ubuntu with unity and it's not half bad.
<canthus13> Unity is (was?) too rigid and I find shuttleworth's 'vision' to be annoying, constrictive, and insulting.
<BiosElement> It's still a PITA, but It's officially not in the way 24/7.
<Chat5159> Morning
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> Anyone ever try to use gnucash?
<dzho> ages ago
<Cheri703> thafreak: I use it all the time, I really like it
<Cheri703> there's a bit of a learning curve for most people
<thafreak> do you use invoicing?
<Cheri703> no, I use it for personal finances
<thafreak> ah
<Cheri703> are you having a specific issue?
<thafreak> so, when you deposit money, like to an account, where does it "come from"?
<Cheri703> Income: something
<Cheri703> everything has an in and an out, if is into checking, it is out of income
<Cheri703> or out of checking, into expense
<thafreak> It's just weird, If I deposit a check, it wants to subtract that ammount from my accounts receivable, so my accounts receivable is negative
<Cheri703> so just change the "out" account
<Cheri703> make a "received payments" income category
<Cheri703> or something
<thafreak> so your income account just keeps growing more and more negative then?
<Cheri703> no, it handles them differently, you can change the type of account
 * canthus13 gave up on gnucash, went to Mint.
<Cheri703> my income account does not show negative, because it understands it is an income account
<Cheri703> hang on
<canthus13> Mint has it's issues, but it's easy and overall pretty good. :)
<thafreak> I think there's a setting to show some accounts as negative or not
<Cheri703> thafreak: if you go to the accounts page, right click on the one income account, and make sure it is set as an income account
 * Cheri703 is opening gnucash to get correct terminology
<thafreak> well, I was having income come from accounts receivable from "invoices"
<Cheri703> what account type is accounts receivable?
<thafreak> it's set to accounts receivable type...it's under assets instead of under income
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<thafreak> i think i just need to read up on the terminology then...
<Cheri703> I'm not sure about the accounts receivable type /me goes to check help file
<canthus13> A/R is considered an asset.. It's work already done, but you're still owed money for it.
<thafreak> yup...
<thafreak> nothing shows up there till you process a payment, and when you do that, it subtracts from A/R and puts it somewhere else
<Cheri703> thafreak: if you go to help>tutorials and concept guide>accounts receivable
<thafreak> so either I'm doing it wrong, or it's supposed to be like that
<Cheri703> there is a section talking about how to set up the accounts, it does say you need an income section of "sales"
<Cheri703> Basic A/R Account Hierarchy:
<Cheri703> -Assets
<Cheri703>    -Checking
<Cheri703>    -Accounts Receivable
<Cheri703> -Income
<Cheri703>    -Sales
<thafreak> hmm
<Cheri703> and it goes from there on how to actually do it
<thafreak> i have one...maybe I was doing it wrong then
<Cheri703> there is a "process payments" thing apparently
<Cheri703> go through the tutorial thing
<Cheri703> you set up customers, then you put in the payment info for the customer, and it has a "post to: accounts receivable" and "transfer account" which is where it is actually deposited
<Cheri703> so JUST manually putting in the deposit messes with stuff, if you are using a/r, then you're supposed to use this thing apparently
<thafreak> yeah i did, but I was using checking as the transfer account, which was making A/R negative
<Cheri703> hmm...you had it posting to a/r?
<thafreak> maybe I need to transfer to an income account...I'll make a test and see if it affects it
<Cheri703> their "process payment window" picture shows "post to: assets:a/r" and "transfer: assets:checking" so...
<Cheri703> I don't know why it would be doing that. if it shows as negative again, do a split on whatever is subtracting from a/r and see what it shows
<thafreak> yeah, i dunno, it's odd
<thafreak> can only transfer to an asset account, not an income account
<Cheri703> when you split, what does it show?
<Cheri703> it may be about how you set up the invoice
<Cheri703> when setting it up, you can choose an income account "which income account is credited with this income"
<Cheri703> so it might be a hiccup on the invoice side
<Cheri703> you might have put checking there
<Cheri703> that would explain the issue I think
<Cheri703> you may also have put a/r there
<thafreak> OK!!!
<thafreak> thanks to the #gnucash folks over at irc.gnome.org, I got it all figured out
<thafreak> invoices need to be posted first
<Cheri703> makes sense, then it knows what it's working with
<thafreak> it also puts stuff in the appropriate income account too
<Cheri703> yeah, that's what I was thinking when I saw the page about making invoices
<thafreak> so, I'm lovin' gnucash, a helpful irc channel makes me love the community even more
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> helpful irc is a rarity
<Cheri703> yeah, gnucash is awesome
<paultag> I know this isn't f/oss-ey of me
<paultag> but mint.com is badass
<paultag> I use it like it's my job
<Cheri703> I don't like the stuff that imports directly from bank records, as the bank doesn't always label things quite right, and posting date =/= transaction date, and it screws me up "I didn't go to the gas station on thursday?!"
<paultag> haha
<canthus13> paultag: I love Mint. :)
<paultag> +1
<canthus13> Cheri703: I keep enough of a cash buffer that having the posting dates off doesn't screw me up.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-21
<canthus13> woo. my desktop is all purty now. http://canthus13.com/stuff/Screenshot2.png
<Cheri703> canthus13: I generally have a buffer, so posting dates don't affect me in that way, I just like to be able to look back and know what day I did things
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> I don't really care what day they post. as long as stuff gets paid, I'm happy. :)
<Cheri703> yeah, I am ...particular about things
<Cheri703> I like that gnucash lets me enter it, then mark it cleared once it hits the bank
<Cheri703> then reconciled once I get a statement
<Cheri703> so I can keep 3 totals: actual based on things I know I've spent, what the bank thinks I have, and what the bank KNOWS I have
<canthus13> Cheri703: Oh.. did you get my PM?
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm about to poke at it
<canthus13> cool
<Cheri703> why does unity sometimes have a whited out button at the top and not go away?
<Cheri703> nvm, killed process and it restarted and is fine now :)
<jrgifford> Cheri703: the white button at the top? Thats a bug.
<jrgifford> iirc, its fixed in precise trunk.
<jandrusk> Anyone know why task switching in Oneric is soooo slow?
<jandrusk> Saw a couple of "AskUbuntu" posts with some suggestions with some hacks with Compize, but I'm chalking this up to another defect with the Unity implementation.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-22
<jrgifford> jandrusk: what graphics card?
<jrgifford> my ATI card is really slow on oneiric, but it works wonderfully with precise. :)
<jandrusk> jrgifford: Video card is Intel 915.
<jrgifford> jandrusk: i'm not sure, but this should work - http://askubuntu.com/questions/39050/how-can-i-speed-up-unity-with-an-ati-card
<jrgifford> the Unity in natty was a 1.0rc, oneiric is a 1.0 release, and then they skipped everything and went straight to 2.0 with precise in terms of speed and everything else in between.
<jandrusk> So test with precise?
<jrgifford> if you're going to test precise, don't download the nightly ISO, it was broken earlier. Download the beta snapshot. Or just wait until the RC.
<jandrusk> Thanks. I'll just wait for the RC and will test in VM. I'm not eager to use HUD, so I may just end up sticking with Xubuntu for the long term.
<_bbb> ive still no interest in unity
<_bbb> i like how they are advertising gnome classic now
<_bbb> its just like nothing ever changed heh
<jandrusk> Will gnome classic work in Precise?
<_bbb> so they say yeah
<jrgifford> yeah, it does.
<jandrusk> Out of the box, or does it require a hack?
<jrgifford> heck, it works in oneiric too for crying out loud, but *nobody* bothers to look into it. :p
<jrgifford> you need to install gnome panel, thats about it.
<_bbb> yeah im running mint now but will give ubuntu another go after next release
<_bbb> is it still gnome2 or no
<jrgifford> gnome 3, but you still get your top panel bottom panel
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-03-23
<jandrusk> Just VM'd Precise and have no issues with task switching. Awesome.
 * dzho grabbed some beta1 images today
<canthus13> Good morning, figments.
<paultag> morning
<thafreak> Morning
<thafreak> http://logs.omegle.com/6fe7d
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-19
<thafreak> If I want a hard drive that can take a beating...should I buy a laptop hard drive?
<thafreak> I'm thinking of dumping data (mostly dd dumps of hard drives) to a bare disk, and putting it in a storage case
<thafreak> and sticking it on the shelf
<thafreak> since 80-100GB doesn't fit on dvd's well...
<thafreak> Would bare laptop drives be more durable than a bare 3.5" desktop drive?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-20
<jrgifford> thafreak: theoretically, yes.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-21
<thafreak> Anyone install ssh server on windows before?
<Unit193> Actually, yes.
<thafreak> what did you install?
<thafreak> I've used cygwin in the past...is there a better option?
<Unit193> Depends, I did it several times several ways.  I think I did cygwin, did freesshd (lazy that time), then there was some other one, give me a sec to find it.
<Unit193> https://www.itefix.no/i2/copssh, but it's changed quite a bit since I did.
<thafreak> i've been meaning to get ssh installed on my mom's computer...
<thafreak> but I think she handles her own problems anymore
<Unit193> Yes, very smart thing to do!  I recommend no passwords and alternate port.
<thafreak> but I have paying customers that it'd be nice to be able to get in and run stuff without bothering them
<Unit193> Remember that you may need to port forward.
<thafreak> haha, yeah I know man...
<Unit193> I installed linux on 3 family member computers, I have root and ssh on all 3.
<thafreak> actually, I may have them run an auto outbound ssh with a reverse tunnel back to themselves
<Unit193> thafreak: Sure, sometimes it's the basics that get me....
<Unit193> Done that.
<Unit193> autossh++
<Unit193> (The family members know I have root, BTW)
<thafreak> wish I could get others to try it...
<Unit193> I was pretty surprised, actually.
<thafreak> my mom just started learning how to solve her own problems, since I kept suggesting she should install linux
<thafreak> she's an accountant and HAS TO HAVE quickbooks... :)
<thafreak> i did get her to try out gnucash...but it's to simple I guess...
<Unit193> You use it?/
<thafreak> i use gnucash
<Unit193> Also, since it's that time again, you used taxcut in Linux?
<thafreak> i refuse to use quickbooks
<thafreak> never tried it
<thafreak> i go to an actual accountant
<thafreak> hand them a spreadsheet of all my business expenses, and let him type it in
<thafreak> have you used taxcut?
<Unit193> That's what's generally used here, wondering if I'll need to setup a VM or what.
<Unit193> (No Windows computers here at all this year.)
<Cheri703> Unit193: taxcut is the H&R block one? you'll need a win vm
<Unit193> Cheri703: Danke!
<Cheri703> yep
<Unit193> Really should try to recover the files on the HDD so we can send it back and get something actually up and running on the computer. :/
<Unit193> Heh, kind of wish we had faster upload speed than ~120KB/s
<andygraybeal_> :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-23
<thafreak> wow, look at me...I'm on irc on a saturday afternoon!!
<skellat> Is AdaFruit a respectable vendor to buy from or are they under any sort of version of "The Taint"?
<Cheri703> I believe they're fine. what do you mean by the taint? (they do have really high shipping though)
<skellat> Cheri703: Political Correctness, or the lack thereof.
<skellat> The witch hunts that happened after the Ted T'so matter, now this thing with the people at PyCon, and the like
<oiaylem> what ted tso matter
<skellat> I've just been losing just track of which vendors are politically correct and which ones are not
<skellat> I know Evan Prodromou over at E14N did a loud ditching of Sendgrid over their handling of the PyCon matter
<Cheri703> hmm...I don't know which side of the issue you're on, so I'm not going to press further.
<Cheri703> (and this isn't really the place to re-hash the whole thing, there's plenty of places for that if folks aren't familiar with the situation)
<Cheri703> anyway, dog dinner time. I'll be back later
<oiaylem> hello
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-03-24
<bahrod> hi
<gilbert> hey everybody :)
<skellat> Hello gilbert
<gilbert> how goes it skellat?
<skellat> Okay.  Got up late and missed church again.
<skellat> Been working on updating xubuntu-docs lately
<skellat> How goes it at your end of the state, gilbert?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-17
<belkinsa> Right, duh.
<belkinsa> canthus13 and gilbert: do you have power to change the topic for the channel?
 * dzho looks at the topic
<canthus13> belkinsa: nope. :/
<canthus13> belkinsa: skellat does... paultag probably still does.
<belkinsa> I think Guest25821 has power too.
<paultag> ah I do
<paultag> erm well, wait
<paultag> Let's see. Try now.
<paultag> Oh dangit
<paultag> damnit ChanServ
<paultag> frickn' mlock
<paultag> there
<paultag> Someone try to adjust the topic now
* dzho changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ |  Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate  in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh |  BOFH excuse #262: Our POP server was kidnapped by a muskrat.
<dzho> paultag: like that?
<dzho> belkinsa: that's the change you meant, right? ;-)
<belkinsa> No, it was for the doodle poll for the next meeting
<belkinsa> http://doodle.com/4k3522qxhzwi358i
<jenni> [ Doodle: OFL Planning Meeting 2014 ] - https://j.mp/1d7qHNb
<dzho> belkinsa: you should be able to make the change you wish to see.
<belkinsa> Alright, I will try.
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ |  Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate  in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh |  OLF Planning Meeting Doodle Poll: http://doodle.com/4k3522qxhzwi358i
<belkinsa> Yup
<paultag> Nice.
<dzho> poor muskrats :-)
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ |  Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate  in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh |OLF Planning Meeting Doodle Poll: http://doodle.com/4k3522qxhzwi358i
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ |  Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate  in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh | OLF Planning Meeting Doodle Poll: http://doodle.com/4k3522qxhzwi358i
<belkinsa> Award space there.
<belkinsa> Awkward*
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate  in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh | OLF Planning Meeting Doodle Poll: http://doodle.com/4k3522qxhzwi358i
<belkinsa> Bah, nevermind about the spacing...
<Unit193> So many topic changes.
<belkinsa> Sorry, the spacing was bugging me after the first
<jrgifford> belkinsa: filling that out now
<belkinsa> Thanks.
<jrgifford> there, all done
<belkinsa> Thanks again.
<belkinsa> And I feel I already know the time and date.
<jrgifford> ok. :)
<belkinsa> But five is always needed for a meeting to vote on something.
<belkinsa> Oh!  Skellat came two nights ago.
<jrgifford> I saw
<belkinsa> I figured.
<belkinsa> Just checking.
<Unit193> The guest sees all!
<Unit193> No, that was ghost, nevermind.
<Unit193> :---D
<belkinsa> xD
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-18
<thafreak> You all need to convince me to come to OLF this year
<thafreak> I think last couple years i've been less and less inclined to go
<thafreak> i may go this year only because some one new is chair of olf comittee and MAYBE it'll be better
<thafreak> but if this year sucks too, I think I'm done
<thafreak> Also, this year it doesn't conflict with derbycon, which I may go to instead in the future
<thafreak> so part of the olf planning should be, how can we make it more awesome for thafreak
<Unit193> Mmmm... Pity it doesn't seem so great, I need to go sometime as I need to get a Debian dev to sign my gpg key. :P
<thafreak> if ALL of the booths are squished into one tiny room again, I will be very dissatisfied
<thafreak> Unit193: paultag never signed your key?
<Unit193> Never met him. :P
<thafreak> awe
<thafreak> I'll sign your key, even though I'm not currently a deb dev
<thafreak> I'd like to be one day, but I can't seem to fdind the time to grok building .debs
<thafreak> I've been signed by a few deb devs though, so...you'll be 1 removed from a few at least
<thafreak> I'm in the bigset now
<Unit193> I think that's actually permitted, one DD and one slightly removed.  I'm supposed to be going for DM, but I've not done a ton really.  It could make managing the package I do have easier though, which would be very handy as it tends to go into rapid releases.
<yano> ooh, a key signing party!
<thafreak> yar...
<thafreak> yano, aren't you involved in pyohio too?
<Unit193> Him?  Python?  Never.
<Unit193> jenni: version
<Unit193> Dowh.
<thafreak> wonder what she's doing if not fullfiling irc requests...
<Unit193> Vodka.
<thafreak> no, the classic ones (from my youth watching tv), are things like "washing my hair" or "re-organizing my shoes"
<yano> i present at pyohio
<yano> .version
<jenni> yano: running version:
<jenni>   commit ff5bcc6124e22a7414289181200b7a20c2084506
<jenni>   Author: Michael Yanovich <michael@yanovich.net>
<jenni>   Date:   Fri Mar 14 06:11:51 2014 +0000
<thafreak> Are you the AI guy?
<thafreak> erm i mean the fellow who gave the AI talk at pyohio years ago
<yano> nope
<yano> i'm the Py 101 guy
<thafreak> how are the people who come to that?
<thafreak> Cause I've taught intro to python to undergrads, and it has been a horrible experience for me
<thafreak> I'm pretty much fed up with college students in general.
<Unit193> thafreak: I used an excuse once, went something like "I can't go to the thing we planned tonight, I'm in the hospital now with an organ that's trying to kill me, and going in to surgery in a couple hours." :D
<thafreak> oh, no it's not the excuses
<thafreak> those are only minor anoyances
<thafreak> my biggest beef is that not one damned student ever READS what I write...
<thafreak> i write explicit instructions, which i assumed will be followed...nope
<thafreak> in my sysadmin class, i made them write documentation, and required it all to be plain ascii text (utf-8 was acceptable too)
<thafreak> Big bold letters, NO WORD DOCUMENTS and RTF is not plain text
<thafreak> every semester one student sends in word documents, with markdown or restructured text markup in them
<thafreak> i tell them NO, i do not accept word documents, PLAIN TEXT, they send me RTF instead...
<thafreak> I say NO, RTF != PLAIN TEXT
<thafreak> they send me a pdf and say I don't know how to make plain text
<thafreak> I weep for the future
<Unit193> You want them to all send you doc.txt? :D
<Unit193> And yeah, I've read your comments about your students, that's got to be annoying.  DO they ever pay attention or learn?
<thafreak> I even told them, use notepad if you're stuck with windows...
<thafreak> nope...and the intro to python class was the absolute worst
<thafreak> half the students watched internet videos and/or looked up facebook or sports things all class long
<thafreak> and would periodically turn and nod to make me think they're paying attentiopn
<thafreak> but only like 3 out of 20 ever really were...and they weren't even that great of students
<Unit193> What is this you teach at/
<Unit193> ?
<thafreak> one class, we were reveiwing before a test...i repeated something twice becasuse some one wasn't paying attention
<thafreak> and then i asked any other questions, one kid asked me basically the exact same question i had just finished answering for the second time...
<thafreak> the rest of the class chuckled...cause he obviously wasn't paying attention at all
<thafreak> Right now I'm at Kent...
<Unit193> Hah, good for them at least
<Unit193> Hrm.
<thafreak> I did teach sysadmin at u akron too...but i gave up on that
<dzho> thafreak: presumably, how to work in plain text is how you start your course?
<thafreak> that was in the business school and almost none of the students even wanted to learn linux
<thafreak> even thought it was required for them
<dzho> heh, nice requirement
<thafreak> dzho: i told them at the beginning, never use m$ word, if you have to use one of the web based text editors or notepad
<thafreak> doesn't help
<dzho> did giving them a zero for the assignment help?
<thafreak> yeah it was for their business tech degree thing...they made you do cisco, linux and a buynch of other stuff
<thafreak> dzho: i'm too soft
<thafreak> i'm all bark no bite
<thafreak> i prefer public humiliation
<dzho> yours, or theirs? ;-)
<thafreak> theirs
<thafreak> the one that sent me a pdf after i told him rtf wasn't plain text..he's a student worker for one of my colleagues
<thafreak> so i hear what he says about me...and I get to give his boss extra ammo to rip on him with
<thafreak> I wish
<thafreak> i wish I knew everyone of my student's bosses
<thafreak> actually, going forward, once I'm no longer under a conflict of interest thing, I may only deal with internship students
<thafreak> I'm going to give teaching aprenticship style a shot next i think
<thafreak> s/aprenticship/apprenticeship/g
<jenni> thafreak meant to say: I'm going to give teaching apprenticeship style a shot next i think
<yano> thafreak: it is pretty okay, though i do get complaints from those with too much or too little xperience
<Unit193> thafreak: Were you the one interested in samba?
<thafreak> define interested in :)
<thafreak> i think i asked if anyone has used it with newer windows
<thafreak> cause I need to replace the samba at a client's office
<thafreak> and their desktops are mostly windoze 7
<Unit193> So here's the weird part, Debian testing works fine with newer samba, but ever since upgrading to trusty, problems.  Same-ish version, and done a lot to try and fix it.
<thafreak> debian testing as the client? or debian testing as the samba server?
<Unit193> Two different examples, close in version, where one works and the other doesn't.
<Unit193> Servers, both.
<thafreak> what are the clients?
<thafreak> and so you're saying, avoid trusty and use either precise or wheezy at this point? :)
<Unit193> Nah, just saying it's not working for me right now, though that may change from person to person.  Clients are Win7 for testing, Linux and Win7 for Trusty.
<thafreak> huh...what security mode are you using? is samba a domain controller for your win7 machines?
<Unit193> Nope, basics, hardly modified config.
<thafreak> are you using passwords for shares? or just open permissions?
<Unit193> Open.
<Unit193> On the bright side, bash-completion is fixed, so hopefully it will be in Debian as well soon.
<thafreak> cool, i think i'll be switching them to open anyway...
<Unit193> Nothing important on there, and wireless password.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-19
<jrgifford> thafreak: do you accept TeX?
<jrgifford> (as documentation)
<Unit193> thafreak: Found one of your students in the support channel. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-20
<jrgifford> belkinsa: figured out the OLF meeting?
<belkinsa> jrgifford, yup and I will do the e-mail today.
<jrgifford> belkinsa: fantastic
<dzho> whoo, go Flyers!
<dzho> c'mon Bearcats
<thafreak> Unit193: what do you mean you found one of my students?
<Unit193> thafreak: Sorry, kidding.  Someone that clearly wasn't paying attention in class, and trying to get others to hand feed him.  Sounded a lot like the slackers you get.
<Unit193> "how to Configure secure socket protocols (e.g., ssh)"  But can't be: US, CT, Connecticut, Monroe
<belkinsa> Flyerrs vs. Bearcats?
<dzho> Flyers beat Buckeyes.
<dzho> Bearcats are losing (may have lost by now) to Harvard
<belkinsa> Heh, i don't really care about college sports or sports in that matter.
<dzho> (as noted elsewhere) this is usually as far as I go with regard to "rah rah sportsball"
<dzho> there's the Ohio connection with these teams, is all
<dzho> and, uh, Xavier is in it too I think?
<belkinsa> I figured that you would say that.
<dzho> what, the Xavier thing?
<belkinsa> No, the Ohio connection.  Re Xavier: Perhaps.
<dzho> I'm not in Dayton anymore, but it's my original hometown, so I picked it over Ohio State mostly out of sentiment.
<belkinsa> I see.
<dzho> so, I'm revelling in the slightly unlikely outcome
<belkinsa> Even though I moved to Cincinnati when I was 2 and half from Moscow, Russia, I was raised in Cinci and sometimes call myself a "native Cincinnatian".
<belkinsa> And the campus of UC always has a special place in my heart.
<belkinsa> As a kid and as a student.
<dzho> I did a summer internship at A Prominent Consumer Goods Company in Cincinnati
<dzho> they housed us at Xavier for a while, then moved us to UC
<dzho> so, good memories, mostly
<belkinsa> I have been to the Xavier campus once for a introduction to the international students something.  And my bother was there for a week for tennis camp.
<belkinsa> I also spent a week at Wright State for band camp for high school.  Done that for three years.
<dzho> speaking of tennis, I need to go pick my kid up from lessons soon.  Do you play, belkinsa?
<belkinsa> No.  My brother did for a while but he is more of a band geek.
<dzho> ah
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! |  Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Verified until 2015-11-19 | Future Planning Discussion to participate  in: http://is.gd/NIooNZ | Watch weather alerts in ##weather-us-oh | OLF Planning Meeting will be on March 29 @ 9 PM EST and agenda is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/MeetingAgendaMarch2014
<belkinsa> jrgifford and Unit193: Meeting date and time set, agenda created, and e-mail sent.
<belkinsa> And of course topic changed.
<jrgifford> belkinsa: ok, i *should* be able to do that.
<belkinsa> Also, my prediction was wrong.
<belkinsa> And I still need to learn how to use that Twitter CL thing.
<Unit193> Thought there was a Google calendar, but I must have removed it due to inactivity. :P
<belkinsa> I think LoCo's stuff is now a part of the Fridge but I think skellat doesn't use it.
<belkinsa> Anyways, there is alot of record keeping that needs to be done on our wiki but I will do that if everyone is cool with that.
<Unit193> No, there used to actually be an Ohio Google calendar, mainly had ReLoCo events that weren't happening.
<paultag> hah
<paultag> that happened at one time very regularly
<paultag> at one time Ohio was one of the biggest and most vibrent locos around
<belkinsa> I remember it.
<paultag> and the cleveland reloco was legit
<Unit193> drkokandy: Howdy, recently saw Cheri703 on IRC, and reminded me that I've not done anything around here lately.
<Unit193> paultag: Come baaaaaaaaaack and make it so! :D
<paultag> :)
<paultag> At one time there were an insane amount of Ubuntu developers in Cleveland
<paultag> slash contributors
<belkinsa> We still do, it seems.
<Unit193> Nah, I need two DDs here. ;)
<paultag> word
<jrgifford> paultag: from what i understand, you were a big driver of it back then
<paultag> bah
<paultag> team effort
<jrgifford> still need a leader/town cryer
<paultag> :)
<Unit193> jrgifford: You're up, thanks for volunteering! :P
<jrgifford> ha ha
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-21
<thafreak> I'll be a DD...
<Unit193> \o/
<Unit193> I think it'd be a looooong time for me. :P
<thafreak> what do you have to do?
<thafreak> slay a dragon or something?
<thafreak> fight an ogre?
<paultag> es
<paultag> yes*
<paultag> to both
<thafreak> learn incantations
<thafreak> sign me up
<thafreak> i have a gpg key, that's all i need right?
<Unit193> thafreak: It's the 100% trust in the GPL and FSF I don't have that rules me out.
<thafreak> oh, you gotta be a rms groupy?
<thafreak> what's up with that musl libc by the way
<thafreak> people are dropping glibc left and right in favor of it now or something
<Unit193> I'm a little too lax in my dislike for closed source, or "non-free" software.
<Unit193> (Though, for one example I don't really like the truecrypt license at all...)
<thafreak> you use binary blob firmwares don't you!!!
<thafreak> gasp
<Unit193> Sure do, because they Just Work™
<Unit193> Netbook without fglrx is a bit fuzzy and crappy. :/
<thafreak> so do they make you swear a blood oath to rms or something?
<thafreak> how do they know if you're not 100% gung-ho?
<Unit193> `vrms` Run that one! :D
<Unit193> Also, pretty sure it'd make Paul annoyed to know that I have packages "forked" locally, and "fixed up" too. :P
<paultag> :>
<paultag> It would, since you should send patches upstream
<Unit193> ^
<Unit193> What if you've rubbed off on me a little, and some of it is just changing cdbs evilness to dh? :D
<Unit193> Also, man, I need to learn to use d/changelog right...
<paultag> bwahahahahaha
<paultag> oh lordy
<paultag> fuck yes
<Unit193> icecast? Check, pianobar? Check, etc, etc.  (Not just those changes, and "forked" because either Ubuntu was lagging once on pianobar, or I wanted to roll that from git.  Icecast I run off the betas, they are quite stable.)
<paultag> the maintainer of pianobar is a friend
<paultag> he'd likely accept any changes you have
<paultag> (Luke is great)
<Unit193> Also, since I'm using compat 9, it enables `make test` by default. \o/
<paultag> :D
<Unit193> Oh, and your thoughts on -dbg packages?
<paultag> they suck, I wish we had .ddebs
<paultag> but handy
<Unit193> I've added a couple in because they can be handy for sure, did some debugging for a upstream, and of course I used a package becase :lazy:
<Unit193> +u
<paultag> yah
<paultag> they're fine while we wait for ddebs
<paultag> but I hate ddebs don't exist
<Unit193> Speaking of people you know, do you happen to know Gerrit Pape, or Chris Taylor?
<thafreak> and...what is your vue on musl...?
<Unit193> I should likely find lfaraone online somewhere and poke him about pianobar, but he didn't seem very liking of that package. :P
<thafreak> you guys see this keybase.io?
<paultag> I don't know either
<paultag> but lfaraone is great
<Unit193> Dang.
<paultag> thafreak: yeah, I'm paultag on there.
<paultag> brb
<Unit193> thafreak: Also, how would you not have a GPG key?
<thafreak> who me?
<Unit193> Yeah, thought everyone in -oh had (to have) one.
<Unit193> Though I've been thinking about doing a bad thing and re-creating mine as 4096, since I as of yet have no sigs so nothing to distroy.
<Unit193> destroy*
<thafreak> go for it....i remade mine...just went to another key signing party got the new one signed
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-22
<jrgifford> \o/
<Unit193> Did I miss something?
<jrgifford> no, just saying hello
<Unit193> Oh, well, howdy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-03-23
<jrgifford> hi
<jrgifford> irccloud is great, but a little slow on the nickserv identify
<Unit193> Hah.
<Unit193> It doesn't have any good methods?
<jrgifford> nono
<jrgifford> it's supposed to autoident
<jrgifford> which is fine
<jrgifford> when it works.
<jrgifford> but what happens is that it's a massive disconnect of a ton of their users at a time
<jrgifford> so they get a little overloaded with everyone reconnecting, so the workers are overloaded, so requests don't go through in time
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-03-16
<PCLine_> Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Hows things with you tonight Unit193.
<PCLine_> ?
<Unit193> Can't seem to hear very well out of my left ear.
<Unit193> You?
<PCLine_> My ears are fine.  Today was a great day for me ..... I had time to work on my Central Log Server this morning.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-03-19
<belkinsa> Morning all.  And Unit193 and jrgifford, we need a quick meeting in #belkinsa.
<dzho> o.O
<Unit193> belkinsa: Howdy.
<Unit193> dzho: Hello!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-03-20
<PCLine_> What a great day in OHIO it was today.
<PCLine_> Evening everyone.
<Unit193> Well, setup uwsgi today, wanted to kill it but it is done.
<PCLine_> !google uwsgi
<PCLine_> Opps wrong channel
<Unit193> I needed it in order to run my own Firefox sync server.
<Unit193> So it means if I use Firefox sync, the data is actually stored on my own server.
<PCLine_> Thats on my list of things to load.
<PCLine_> I need a Calendar and Contact Server first.
<PCLine_> (well thing to load ---- I dont know what I needed to load I just know I needed a Firefox Server).
<Unit193> https://docs.services.mozilla.com/howtos/run-sync-1.5.html  Basically.
<jenni> [ Run your own Sync-1.5 Server — Mozilla Services ] - https://j.mp/1BY5bmL
<PCLine_> thanks - I have something to look at and ready tonight.
<PCLine_> Why did you want to kill it for?
<Unit193> Was being a pain in the butt.
<PCLine_> Will try it out after I try this Calendar Program  - II hope its not a pain in my Butt!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-03-21
<Unit193> So anyone tried: https://www.globalsign.com/ssl/ssl-open-source/ ?
<jenni> [ Free SSL Certificate for Open Source Projects ] - https://j.mp/1xKKWVG
<Unit193> PCLine_: Heya, so did you ever get certs setup?
<PCLine_> I have a Powershell Cert but have not setup a Cert for my other stuff.
<PCLine_> I am working on the one for Cisco AnyConnect right now.
<Unit193> I had to reup my one cert, couldn't login last time and it's expired tomorrow.  My one, not only is it long expired, it's for another domain (that still works), and selfsigned. :P
<PCLine_> I think I will need to purchase one before its all over.  Right now I am trying to Self Sign my own so see what I have and what I will need.
<PCLine_> and it seems like there are different types of Certs.
<Unit193> There are.
<PCLine_> The good news it I have WordPress Apche2 Centeral Log Server and Observvium up and running.  Cert is on my Wish List when I get time.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-21
<PCLine__> I have never heard of McD Pizza!  and I have never heard of Pomeroy, Ohio!
* Unit193 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio!| https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam | NOAA Weather Alerts: ##weather-us-oh | Ohio News: ##ohio-news | OLF Oct 7-8, 2016
 * dzho forgot that McDonald's did pizza
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-22
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/business/2016/03/22/0322-central-ohio-unemployment-dips.html
<jenni> [ Central Ohio unemployment rate dips to 4.5 percent in February | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/25iTq9m
<Unit193> Also in case you didn't notice the topic change, OLF Oct 7-8, 2016
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-23
<yano> http://radio.wosu.org/post/rising-columbus-rental-prices-leaves-few-options-low-income-households
<jenni> [ Rising Columbus Rental Prices Leaves Few Options For Low-income Households | WOSU Radio ] - https://j.mp/1MlZLe0
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-24
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/business/2016/03/24/1-lyft-relaunching-in-columbus.html
<jenni> [ Lyft relaunching in Columbus | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/1VJrc3B
<yano> \o/
<yano> http://www.ohio.com/news/break-news/more-than-4-000-support-petition-to-allow-guns-at-republican-national-convention-in-cleveland-1.671384
<jenni> [ More than 4,000 support petition to allow guns at Republican National Convention in Cleveland - Break News - Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1VKr4AP
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-03-25
<yano> https://youtu.be/HI3OY1cXFXU
<jenni> [ People Try To Pronounce Ohio City Names - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1ULNli4
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2016/03/25/dui-checkpoint.html
<jenni> [ Columbus Police plan sobriety checkpoint tonight | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/1RqBkc9
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2016/03/25/Redlight-lobbyist-sentence.html
<jenni> [ Judge delays sentencing for lobbyist in red-light camera case | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/1RqBJvl
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-03-21
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/news/20170321/laws-allowing-guns-in-parking-lots-driving-through-red-lights-take-effect
<jenni> [ Laws allowing guns in parking lots, driving through red lights take effect - News - The Columbus Dispatch - Columbus, OH ] - https://bit.ly/2nyicVb
<dzho> http://www.ncsl.org/research/transportation/safely-passing-bicyclists.aspx 
<jenni> [ Safely Passing Bicyclists Chart ] - https://bit.ly/2mMXnAY
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-03-22
<yano> http://nbc4i.com/2017/03/22/statewide-tornado-drill-scheduled-for-wednesday/
<jenni> [ Statewide tornado drill scheduled for Wednesday ] - https://bit.ly/2nBnAao
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-03-23
<pavlushka> thanks yano , I am using your bot source :p
<pavlushka> yano: and I loved it, still lot to find out :)
<yano> pavlushka: yay!!! :)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-03-22
<XennialFoxx> Is anyone here?
<Unit193> Howdy.
<yano> hi
<Unit193> Well guess he didn't like me.
<yano> :(
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-03-17
<Unit193> https://www.dispatch.com/news/20200316/coronavirus-ohio-election-is-off-despite-judgersquos-ruling-dewine-larose-say well...
<Unit193> SO, they're off.
<yano> yup, found that out after driving around this morning trying to vote
<Unit193> Hah, "whoops"
<yano> pretty much
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-03-18
<yano> it took a pandemic to get ##ohio active lol
<dzho> heh
<Unit193> Woooohooo!
<yano> lol
<yano> i'm not sure how i feel about that
<yano> 🤷
<Unit193> I'm not sure I've ever been in that one.
<yano> it's a chat i created years ago for people in ohio
<Unit193> I kind of gathered the latter part.  Over on OFTC, #ohiolinux is pretty dang dead.
<Unit193> ...This channel also is normally dead: Conclusion: Ohio died.
<yano> lol
<yano> well if covid-19 keeps spreading we will be :(
<yano> #osuosc is pretty active, at least used to be
<Unit193> I mean, so far not a single person has died in Ohio..
<Unit193> FWIW, I'm still active on IRC, and OFTC is going strong too (at least in most of the Debian channels I'm in.)
<yano> that's a good point; we're doing good at self-quaratining 
<yano> i'm also on hackint too
<yano> oftc is nice, but i'm only in project channels there
<Unit193> ..Project channels?
<yano> yea, like #awesome #https-everywhere
<Unit193> What else would you be in? :P
<yano> i think that's the only three channels i'm in
<yano> lol
<yano> i have 4 connections to freenode just to get around the 120 channel limit
<yano> per connection
<yano> i spend more time on telegram these days
<Unit193> I have...3?  Maybe more.  I have 5 irssi running at least.
<yano> 381 buffers (0 merged): 360 channels, 12 servers, 6 queries, 2 core, 1 perl; 1 windows
<yano> :3
<Unit193> So, you're a bit away from your 90 OFTC channel limit.
<yano> yeah on OFTC yup
<yano> i'm more hooked on freenode
<Unit193> Need to contribute more to Debian, that'd fix that. :>
#ubuntu-us-oh 2020-03-20
<yano> hehe
<yano> i'm involved in another project over on hackint
<yano> well, they are in the process of moving from efnet to hackint
